# [SOLVED] System registry error on re-install



## _Nomad (Jun 11, 2009)

This post is a continuation from here 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f273/safe-oc-for-hd5770-474776.html

The issue has changed it seems which is why I am posting from this pont here...

recap: Had to reinstall windows after having gpu issues. Reinstall was successful and had rebooted several times for updates with no apparent issues. After downloading .netframeworks and rebooting again to complete installation, the "Windows is now starting for the first time" screen loaded again, as if I had just done another fresh install, but the cd drive was empty. It starts to load but halts on this error... "The system registry contains invalid file paths. This system image was applied without guaranteeing that drive-letter assignments would match across computers." From there it reboots and repeats. So I tried to reinstall AGAIN after clearing the cmos and still has the error. Now Im starting to get frustrated. Any ideas?? At this point Im stuck.

My system 
Acer aspire ast180
amd athlon 64
windows vista basic 32bit
hdd 1 sata 140g with 2 partitions ( o/s & Data storage)
hdd 2 ide 80g single partition for data storage
2g ddr2
ocz stealth 700w psu
xfx ati hd5770
sb live 24 audio


----------



## _Nomad (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: System registry error on re-install*

Solved 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f273/safe-oc-for-hd5770-474776.html


----------

